# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  برنامه نویسی برای مودم

## roham

سلام
می خواهم برنامه ای بنویسم که پس از زنگ خوردن  مودم به با انتخاب هریک از اعداد تلفن کاری انجام شود .
من دنبال کامپوننتی برای این کار می گردم .
با تشکر. :?

----------

یه سر به www.tory.net بزن
یه سرچ کوچولو همین جا اگه بکنی کلی مطلب پیدا میکنی
راستی اگه همه اینا رو بیخیال بشی و بشینی راهنمای sdk دلفی رو قسمت tapi functions بخونی و خودت بنویسی خیلی بهتره تا این کامپوننت های اماده

----------


## roham

آقای مک میلاد ممنون. :D

----------


## Mashatan

> سلام
> می خواهم برنامه ای بنویسم که پس از زنگ خوردن  مودم به با انتخاب هریک از اعداد تلفن کاری انجام شود .
> من دنبال کامپوننتی برای این کار می گردم .
> با تشکر. :?


قوی ترین Component که در این زمینه دیدم اینجا هست http://www.kaed.com/kdtele 
ببین اگر خوشت اومد بگو Crack شو برات بفرستم !

ارادتمند مشاطان

----------


## SyntaxCheck

آقای مشاطان سلام.اگر براتون مقدوره برای بنده هم کراک رو بفرستید.
متشکرم

----------


## jirjirakk

اگه امکاتش هست برای منم بفرستید یا اینکه همین جا attach کنید

مرسی
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

----------

لطفا attach کنید که همه استفاده کنن

----------


## mamizadeh

به نام حق
برای این کار این کامپوننت هم هستش 
hbTapi161delphi
و رایگان هم است.
این از این ولی سوال من این است که آیا کسی در مورد  kdtele رفرنسی داره یا نهالبته برای آموزش و چند سوالی که دارم .
مثلا این برنامه کدام مودم ها را ساپورت می کند. از جمله برای امکانات کالر آیدیش.و dtmf هاش
با تشکر محمد ممی زاده

----------


## sinpin

> به نام حق
> برای این کار این کامپوننت هم هستش 
> hbTapi161delphi
> و رایگان هم است.


ممنون از توجهتون
البته من برای استفاده در .net میخواستم. (چون kaed کنترل ocx هم داره)

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

خیلی وقت بود از آقای ماشاطان خبری نبود !؟

لینک که کار نمی کنه ؟

----------


## Dolphin

kdtele, exetele جزء معروفترین ها هستند ؟

----------


## farhad_z23

با سلام چطور می تونم طرز ساخت و استفاده کامپوننت رو یاد بگیرم ...مرسی

----------


## atilia

salam doostan man ye modem daram ke bahash tamas migiram vaghti ke tamas migiram seda ro daryaft mikonam vali sedaye man nemire mikham bedoonam chera? age at command dare lotfan behem begin mamnoon misham.

----------


## ghazalcomputer

> قوی ترین Component که در این زمینه دیدم اینجا هست http://www.kaed.com/kdtele 
> ببین اگر خوشت اومد بگو Crack شو برات بفرستم !
> 
> ارادتمند مشاطان


عزیز جان میشه لطف کنی کرکش و رو برام بفرستی ممنون میشم ghazalcomputer@gmail.com

----------


## dehghanimeh

با سلام
من می خوام یه برنامه تلفن گویا با مودم بنویسم و بعدا از همین برنامه 
به جای مودم از کارت دیالوجیک(هنوز نخریدم) استفاده کنم 
به نظر دوستان امکان پذیر هست؟
چه مقدار برنامه من تحت تغییر قرار می گیره؟
درکل این گونه کارتها خودشون رو چطور به سیستم معرفی می کنن؟

این بحث را در تالار #C هم مطرح کردم

اینجا

با تشکر

----------


## soft-c

> با سلام
> من می خوام یه برنامه تلفن گویا با مودم بنویسم و بعدا از همین برنامه 
> به جای مودم از کارت دیالوجیک(هنوز نخریدم) استفاده کنم 
> به نظر دوستان امکان پذیر هست؟
> چه مقدار برنامه من تحت تغییر قرار می گیره؟
> درکل این گونه کارتها خودشون رو چطور به سیستم معرفی می کنن؟
> 
> این بحث را در تالار #C هم مطرح کردم
> 
> ...


جواب همه ی سوال ها را بلد نیستم ولی می دانم که می توانید با استفاده از کامپوننت kdtele برنامه هایی از این دست بنویسید : تلفن گویا و...
یک مرجع خوب هم در این زمینه انتشارات ناقوس منتشر کرده به نام برنامه نویسی مخابراتی در دلفی که البته با دلفی 7 است .

----------

